# 2011 f-250 transmission fluid change



## cmland (Nov 2, 2014)

I see in the manual that transmission fluid has a longer life in the '11 and later trucks. Says to change at 150k miles. Before I had always seen 30-60k. The longer life is because of a different sealed transmission and, I guess, improved synthetic fluids. When I asked the dealer service counter about it they said it was 60k. I said check because the manual says different. He said he was almost sure it was 60 but eventually found it at 150k, even for 'unusual conditions' or whatever they call it (I told him heavy towing).

Would you guys trust this? Is it really safe to go by, or maybe just makes for improved marketing by Ford for less maintenance needed on the truck?

Of course if my trans has problems because of not changing soon enough they're recommendation means nothing and I'm in the hole for the problems


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Change my fluid once a year no matter the mileage. Cheap insurance and has got me to 199k without any issues.


----------



## cmland (Nov 2, 2014)

Good advice I was just wondering if it was bumped way up to 150k for good reason


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

maybe the bump up to 150k miles was to sell more transmissions??


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I do a full flush every October regardless of miles. I dont trust that at all especially our business. My dads Lexus es 350 said the fluid never needed to be changed. He services his cars religiously as he puts upwards of 250k on them in 5 years. Tranny blew in the lexus at 160k. Service guys said they had never seen fluid as bad as his, but they technically followed the book. I think its bs personally


----------



## cmland (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks I decided to do it. 150k seems crazy with towing and plowing


----------



## cmland (Nov 2, 2014)

Got truck back- obvious difference in shifting. Much smoother shifting in lower gears and R engages quicker. Guess it was well worth it. I don't know if they tweaked anything but truck drives like new. Will be changing every 30k now to try and keep up with it. 

Again- manual suggested 150k first change on the newer super duties


----------

